# Attachments to Mail



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Outlook Express in PCs operating with Windows XP cannot find files (jpg in this case) attached to mail from my iMAC. I am using OSX 10.5.2 Mail application. I cannot find a place in Mail "preferences" to tell my computer to send in Windows friendly format only.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There isn't a preference setting for this. But there are two way to make sure that you do send Windows friendly attachments. First, goto the menu "Edit>Attachments" and make sure there is a check next to "Always send Windows friendly attachments." I'm not sure how well that sticks, as it seems that mine is unchecked if I happen to look at it. What I always do is when I want to attach something, I click on the button at the top of the compose email box and that gives me a sheet that slides down and looks like a open/save dialog box. At the bottom of that box is a check mark for "Send Windows friendly attachment", and just make sure it's checked.


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you, sinclair tm. I found the "send Windows friendly attachments switches exactly as you advised, and both were checked. Perhaps I described my problem incorrectly:
When I send mail with a jpeg attachment from my IMAC to my my PC using Windows XP and Outlook Express I receive the mail with the picture imbedded in the mail text, but cannot save or extract the picture. A message states that the file cannot be found. Is this problem correctible?

joe boley


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried zipping it and then attaching the zip file. If you right click (control click) on the picture and select "create archive" it'll zip it and you can try sending the zip. Also, maybe try sending only text email instead of rich text or html, and that may fix the issue. I don't know how Windows handles it, but have you tried just click and drag the picture to the desktop from Outlook?


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks again sinclair tm. I'll try the zipping trick. I have tried dragging the imbedded picture from Outlook Express, but it won't work. Neither will save attachments command. I don't understand how the picture can be imbedded, but the file not be attached. 

Later

Wonderful!! I was able to unzip and open the attachment in Outlook Express. Problem Solved. I can't thank you enough.

joe boley


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad that worked. It just so happened after I posted I ran into the same problem with my mom. So after a little work I figured out that right clicking on the picture and selecting save image worked. But it would only do a bitmap. So that is another way anywho.


----------

